# BGSD turn sable? (pics included)



## rlwolf (Feb 18, 2008)

Okay so when I got Freyja at 8wks, she was solid black, (except a small white spot on chest, but thats not relevant). She remained this way until about 10 months. Around this time she started developing tan shading on the backs of her front legs and bracelet type markings around her back legs. This all seems very normal, as I hear a lot of BGSD get this. 















On the other hand, recently since I've been bathing and grooming her myself regularly, I've noticed some odd coat patterns. To the casual observer, (and my camera) she appears to be solid black, aside from the tan shading mentioned above. However spread out all over her body she has sable hairs. Where they are black at the root and tip, but tan/white in the center. (see pic below)









This is most noticeable in her tail, but I've also seen it through out her coat, on her back, shoulders, hips.

Both of her parents are solid black. Her dad at least is advertised as such... and looks it. 








and her mom I've actually seen. The only hair that wasn't black on her was around her muzzel she was turning grey...

















Now looking at her pedigree (link) most of her recent parentage is solid black, with a couple of sables in there. OR at least whats pictured. 

*So I guess my question is could this be her turning sable? I mean I don't really think it will ever be really noticeable to the casual observer, but I wonder if she will continue to lighten all over? * Sorry if this is a stupid question, but genetics has never really been my strong point.

Purely out of curiosity, Freyja is spayed so I'm not breeding her or anything. I'm just really curious. I hope I clarified enough


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

There was a recent thread describing how some genetically black dogs will have tan on them. Looking at the parents, I'm pretty sure your dog is genetically a solid black (black parents can only produce black offspring in the GSD). If you ask the litter what color all the pups in the litter were, I'm sure she'd say they were all black.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Two black dogs can only produce black offspring. So I would assume she's just having some 'bleed through' which is common with black dogs.







She is gorgeous, btw.


----------



## rlwolf (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks.. I just thought it odd is all


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Yep, she's still black not sable. I've seen some solid black dogs that looked almost sable but weren't. In my uneducated opinion, I'd think its similar to the tan hairs on a solid black saddle or blanket?


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Genetically she's solid black. She's exhibiting "bleed through" which is just incomplete expression of black pigment. It's less common in blacks with 2 black parents, but not unheard of.

One of our blacks, Kali, has bleed through as well. On Kali, the bleed through didn't develop until she was 5 or 6 years old. When she was younger, she was completely solid black, then as she aged it started appearing first between her toes and then elsewhere on her legs.


----------

